# Gebrannte Audio-CD wird nicht von Autoradio gelesen



## ogakul93 (19. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
Ich verzweifel bald wegen folgendem Problem:

Mein Autoradio (Orginal BMW E46) liest keine gebrannte CD's. Als Brennsoftware verwende ich Nero 11 und die CD Rohlinge sind von TDK.
Habe Anfangs vermutet es hat etwas mit der Brenngeschwindigkeit zu tun, und habe dann 8x probiert. Kein Erfolg.

Nach ein Bisschen rumgoogeln, habe ich gelesen dass es was mit der Schreibmethode zu tun haben könnte. Da ist "Disc/Session-at-once" standardmässig drin, was so stimmen sollte. Es gibt noch "Disk-at-once/96" habe ich noch nicht probiert. Bei "Finalize Disc" ist der Haken drin.

Autoforen sind nicht die grosse Hilfe, weil da die Lösung "Du musst die CD als Audio CD brennen und nicht als MP3" ist.. 

Hoffe jemand kennt einen guten Tipp der mir hilft..


----------



## Abductee (19. Oktober 2011)

probier einen anderen rohlinghersteller.
tdk sind normalerweise sehr gut, würds aber trotzdem mal mit einem anderen versuchen.
was ist wenn du das image mit dem windows eigenen brenntool brennst? (rechtsklick auf image und dann brennen)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde es zuerst auch mal mit anderen Rohlingen versuchen, ich hatte eigendlich immer Verbatim, notfalls nochmal die Brenngeschwindigkeit drosseln. Du könntest ja mal Ashampoo Brning probieren, die etwas älteren Versionen bekommt man schon mal for Free. Was hast du als Brenner im Rechner?


----------



## ogakul93 (20. Oktober 2011)

Abductee schrieb:


> probier einen anderen rohlinghersteller.
> tdk sind normalerweise sehr gut, würds aber trotzdem mal mit einem anderen versuchen.
> was ist wenn du das image mit dem windows eigenen brenntool brennst? (rechtsklick auf image und dann brennen)


 
Das Windows-Eigene Brenntool kann nur ISO's bzw. Images brennen. Ich habe die Songs als MP3 und muss diese als Audio-CD brennen.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich würde es zuerst auch mal mit anderen Rohlingen versuchen, ich hatte eigendlich immer Verbatim, notfalls nochmal die Brenngeschwindigkeit drosseln. Du könntest ja mal Ashampoo Brning probieren, die etwas älteren Versionen bekommt man schon mal for Free. Was hast du als Brenner im Rechner?



Habe keine anderen Rohlinge hier liegen.. Habe die CD auch in einem CD-Spieler probiert und sie liefen problemlos. Komischerweise kann ich bei Nero nur 8x,16x und 48x auswählen, ich werde mal Ashampoo ausprobieren.
Laut AIDA64 ist der Brenner ein "ATAPI DVD A DH20A3H ATA Device" von Philips-Benq mit Firmware YP5U.
EDIT: Anscheinend ist es ein Lite-On: http://www.cdrlabs.com/Reviews/lite-on-dh-20a3h-20x-super-allwrite-dvdrw.html


> By working closely with companies like BenQ and Philips....



Niemand mit einem "Geheimtipp"?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Oktober 2011)

Das müßte dann ja LiteOn sein, eigendlich recht brauchbar. Vielleicht mal ein Car Hifi Forum löchern oder BMW, ansosnsten wüßte ich jetzt so aus dem Stehgreif nix was da so helfen könnte


----------



## Rizoma (20. Oktober 2011)

Schon mal dran gedacht das es auch CD-Player gibt die keine CD-R/CD-RW abspielen können ?

EDIT: oder evtl. kommt das Radio einfach nur nicht mit den MP3´s zurecht und du musst die CD als Standart Musik CD Brennen (wenn ich mich recht erinnere CDA Format)


----------



## ogakul93 (20. Oktober 2011)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Schon mal dran gedacht das es auch CD-Player gibt die keine CD-R/CD-RW abspielen können ?
> 
> EDIT: oder evtl. kommt das Radio einfach nur nicht mit den MP3´s zurecht und du musst die CD als Standart Musik CD Brennen (wenn ich mich recht erinnere CDA Format)


Hab ich auch schon gelesen.. 

Ich brenne die ja als CDA.. ich probier noch ein bisschen rum und wenn nicht klappt hol ich mir ein neues Autoradio oder so einen FM Transmitter.

Jedenfalls Danke.


----------



## OctoCore (20. Oktober 2011)

ogakul93 schrieb:


> Niemand mit einem "Geheimtipp"?



Doch - Versuch's mal mit TAO - Track At Once


----------



## NuTSkuL (20. Oktober 2011)

ich hab das proble, dass meins keine -R abspielt. hat aber auch ne wiele gedauert, bis ich dadrauf gekommen bin


----------

